# southern ohio tackle



## scatterridge (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Drew Parsons and I am a hunter and fisherman in southern Ohio, namely Athens and Morgan counties..if you guys have any questions on the hunting or fishing down here let me know. I am currently trying to open up a new business Scatter Ridge Outfitters, to cater to fishing, hunting and camping in the Strouds Run area. Once started our business will offer bait, tackle, camping supplies, firewood, and tent rentals including an "insta-camp" package were we set up your entire camp. We are also gonna host bass and catfish tournaments as well as big buck and turkey contests. Right now we are currently in a grant contest in order to recieve a grant to help further our idea, so I am asking if all my fellow fisherman could either go to YouTube and search start it up Athens and click on the blonde girl and view our video..the more views we get the better our chances of making to to round 2, thanks for your time
Drew parsons


----------

